# Managing mono LaserJet Pro M404dn



## dalpets (Apr 19, 2021)

I have 2 computers running 12.2 One is my working box, the other a test box (they are not networked at this time). The printer works OK on the working box but not when I transfer it to the  test box.
My thinking is that the working box has put stuff in the printer memory that is stopping it from working elsewhere , so I tried removing the usb cable & restarting the printer, but it will not work elsewhere. Does this explanation sound reasonable or not, or is there more to it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

The test box isn't configured. You typically need to configure CUPS or lpr(1) correctly for a printer to work. It has nothing to do with the printer itself.


----------



## shepper (Apr 19, 2021)

More details on SirDice configuration advice.  For users to access usb devices, it usually takes an entry in /etc/devfs.conf.  The other thing to look at is there are two usb printer drivers; resetting and non-resetting.  Chapter 9 in the handbook goes into more details but you can short cut by comparing the entries in the working vs test box.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 20, 2021)

print/cups and print/hplip are really sublime. CUPS has a web interface and it really works great.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 27, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Does this explanation sound reasonable or not, or is there more to it?


The printer should work with either PC, the problem must be a configuration


----------

